# 1" rear spacers



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to get some 1" spacers for the rear wheels. I think it would look better with a little wider stance in the back. Would this change handling/traction characteristics any? I measured and it looks like I will probably have to roll the inner lip to accommodate them, but other then that no problem. 
no reason these wont do the job right?- http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x114-3-5x1...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, yeah... raising the body is also going to raise the center of gravity a little and change the angle it makes with the tire contact patches, so yes it will affect both characteristics "some". Whether it will be enough for you to notice, or enough to show up on a time slip, is extremely difficult to predict.

Bear


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

huh?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bear, they are wheel spacers, not suspention spacers.
I'd rather see you buy wheels with the diffrent offset them those. Less chance of failure.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

what im getting over on the LS1 forum is that the goat bolt pattern is 5X120 not 5X114.3. what I found has said 5X114.3. and yes, wheel spacers, not suspension. thinking now about maybe just going 1/2" instead, but would I have to trim the studs any?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You aren't going to notice much putting on wheel spacers IMHO other than your wallet being lighter. I put on 5mm ones just for wheel/tire fitment. Wider wheels and bigger tires help stance and traction a lot more.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

maybe get a 1" wider wheel rather than a 1" spacer..THAT would help the look of your stance and you get better traction.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Dishphead said:


> maybe get a 1" wider wheel rather than a 1" spacer..THAT would help the look of your stance and you get better traction.


I know for this, if I were to get a 1 inch wider wheel/tire it would rub on the inside of my wheel well. I had the issue before replacing my rear shocks and springs. seems like getting a spacer/further out offset wheel and get wider tires is the way to go but I am running 265 width in the back and unsure of how far you can go with a stock setup


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

If I do this I will have the fenders rolled. Still trying to find a place near by that has a roller.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

A friend has a CCW wheel from a 2005 Grand Am car that is 18"x10" and the stance looks terrific and he has much better grip with the wider tire.


----------

